# pyrolysis methods?



## Captobvious (Oct 31, 2012)

Hi guys, I'm seeing a lot of mention of melting down flatpacks, PCBs etc by using the pyrolysis method. Unfortunately I'm not finding a lot of info on the how to portion of this by searching here, google, or youtube.

Any suggestions?


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 31, 2012)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/download/file.php?id=15830


----------



## Captobvious (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks! I figured it had to of been discussed but just couldn't find it


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 31, 2012)

NOT pyrolysis, it is called *incineration*!

Sorry for shouting, but we should use the correct expression.

/Göran


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 31, 2012)

On this subject, I have a question. I have read that incineration "removes the carbon". This does not make any sense to me for two reasons. First, when organics burn, carbon results. Second, having incinerated a kilo of flat chips myself, the first water wash yields a copious amount of fine black silt, which I am heretofore assuming is carbon.

Anyone care to shed some light?

Paul.


----------



## butcher (Oct 31, 2012)

GotTheBug,

Go build a fire, with some wood, after the fire is going throw a lot of dirt on the fire to smother the fuel from oxygen, after the fire is out dig up the unburnt wood, and you will have carbon as charred wood we call charcoal.

Now build another fire a hot one, giving this fire plenty of air so the oxygen completes the combustion of the wood, after the wood is gone you will have ash and no carbon.

Carbon is the result of incomplete combustion of the fuel; ash would be the result of complete combustion of the fuel.

This is also similar to the smoke formed from your fire, A fire without enough oxygen produces a smoke of carbon monoxide (incomplete combustion) a toxic pollutant, with excess air or oxygen we get less smoke and pollutants in the smoke, and produce carbon dioxide gas (complete combustion).


----------



## GotTheBug (Oct 31, 2012)

Sounds like I should poke some holes in the bottom of my incineration vessel. I should have known that, actually, as I have a small creation whereby I make my own charcoal, basically a mostly closed steel tank (that allows offgasing) that I can load with wood and throw into the fire when I do a burn pile. I'll bet I have some values hiding inside the black mush I removed from the incinerated chips.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 31, 2012)

GotTheBug said:


> On this subject, I have a question. I have read that incineration "removes the carbon". This does not make any sense to me for two reasons. First, when organics burn, carbon results. Second, having incinerated a kilo of flat chips myself, the first water wash yields a copious amount of fine black silt, which I am heretofore assuming is carbon.
> 
> Anyone care to shed some light?
> 
> Paul.



Easy, you didn't complete the incineration. If you had enough with oxygen for enough time you wouldn't have any carbon left.

When organics burn completely there is no carbon left, all carbon turns into carbon dioxide. If you have incomplete burning then there will be carbon left, as soot or charcoal for example.

The key to a complete incineration is to get oxygen in contact with all materials. You don't get it when dumping all into a bucket and heating, as the oxygen only makes contact with the surface material.

/Göran


----------



## NoIdea (Nov 1, 2012)

Incomplete pyrolysis results in a, sort of, wet charcoal/carbon fluffy stuff after grinding, and not at all dusty. 

Complete pyrolysis is very very dusty when grinding it. 

The slick that floats is a mixture of oily waxy stuff still in the carbon matrix, thats why dish washing liquid works to remove it.

Cheers

Deano


----------



## Captobvious (Nov 1, 2012)

Anyone have any suggestions on ways to incinerate on the cheap? I live in suburbia hell so making a pit fire isn't really an option for me and obviously don't have the setups most of you have.... pretty much all I have is a dutch oven and a blowtorch. Now since that combo won't work, any thoughts?


----------



## Geo (Nov 1, 2012)

Captobvious said:


> Anyone have any suggestions on ways to incinerate on the cheap? I live in suburbia hell so making a pit fire isn't really an option for me and obviously don't have the setups most of you have.... pretty much all I have is a dutch oven and a blowtorch. Now since that combo won't work, any thoughts?



BBQ grill at night when every ones asleep? :shock: :lol: im just poking fun. when you have enough to make it worth doing, take a short trip to the country and make a camp fire. use a grate from an old oven or rack from a refrigerator. keep piling wood under and over the dutch oven till its red hot. let it cool and your done.


----------



## Captobvious (Nov 1, 2012)

Geo said:


> Captobvious said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have any suggestions on ways to incinerate on the cheap? I live in suburbia hell so making a pit fire isn't really an option for me and obviously don't have the setups most of you have.... pretty much all I have is a dutch oven and a blowtorch. Now since that combo won't work, any thoughts?
> ...



It's so simple it just might work! :lol: Pretty sure I have enough stuff to still process and sort to last me until spring when I would go camping so this sounds like a real good idea.

One question though, would you say in doing this use a lid on the dutch oven? or leave it open air?

Thanks


----------



## Geo (Nov 1, 2012)

i would leave the top off. that way oxygen can get in and convert the carbon to carbon dioxide. thats the difference between incineration and pyrolyzing.if the lid was on, it would just bake the resins from the plastic leaving the carbon intact. if the carbon is allowed to oxidize, all that will be left is white ash and silicon wafers and metal. any wood ash will wash away in the first washing.


----------



## Captobvious (Nov 1, 2012)

Cool will do then thanks for the info! :mrgreen:


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 1, 2012)

More on the topic:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=11827


----------

